# I need a new Trolley Jack



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

My cheap Lidl Trolley Jack is not up to much and I have always fancied a proper Garage one, and now I have Birthday money available its time to take the plunge.
What do you guys recommend?
Criteria is 3T lift capacity, idealy as cheap as possible but must be of a proper Garage Type with a long strong handle that you twist to lower the jack, I dont want any that have a bolt / screw that you have to undo and tighten to lower the Jack.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

http://www.tooled-up.com/Product.asp?PID=25308

any good?


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

andy monty said:


> http://www.tooled-up.com/Product.asp?PID=25308
> 
> any good?


Yes mate its ideal but I dont want to pay that much as its something I don't use much.


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Why 3 tonne? Your only ever going to lift one corner of a car

How about the Costco arcan ally jack?

Dave


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I thought 3T just for future proofing really. I can only find Sip Jacks at Costco at the moment as I did think about the Arcan one


----------



## kolarn (Nov 12, 2012)

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/accessories-tyres/61394/trolley-jacks-tested


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Costco do a 3 ton Arcan jack (not the aluminium one). Its a cracking bit of kit, low entry and a twist handle like you want. Price was in the £80-£100 region from memory


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

think your going to find it hard to get one with the handle twist release mechanism on any of the lower price offerings...


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

Mines from Machine Mart, Alloy but beefed up (old one is the smaller one) Is 2.5T and way better made, twist handle, twin piston. I paid £130 with vat off.


----------



## kolarn (Nov 12, 2012)

http://www.tooled-up.com/Product.asp?PID=25306&Referrer=affiliatewindow&source=affwin


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

kolarn said:


> http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/accessories-tyres/61394/trolley-jacks-tested


Thanks but all tested are DIY type, the small red in the 1swt picture is what I currently have


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

think your going to find it hard to get one with the handle twist release mechanism on any of the lower price offerings...


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Benn said:


> Mines from Machine Mart, Alloy but beefed up (old one is the smaller one) Is 2.5T and way better made, twist handle, twin piston. I paid £130 with vat off.


Very nice but I would be afraid of scratching it lol


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

kolarn said:


> http://www.tooled-up.com/Product.asp?PID=25306&Referrer=affiliatewindow&source=affwin


:thumb: Thanks mate I think we might be in luck


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

check it will go under the car check the lowered height :thumb: many at this rating begin to be for vans and 4x4's hence why i posted the more expensive low entry one


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

andy monty said:


> check it will go under the car check the lowered height :thumb: many at this rating begin to be for vans and 4x4's hence why i posted the more expensive low entry one


My car is a Vectra C SRI so not that low and all the Tyre places etc just use there normal Trolley Jacks on it.


----------



## MartinMacleod (Apr 1, 2012)

You can get a sealey 3 ton similar to the one above with free axle stands for £99


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

MartinMacleod said:


> You can get a sealey 3 ton similar to the one above with free axle stands for £99


Where from mate


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

This is the sort of thing that you need

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Arcan-XL3...g_Moving_Equipment&hash=item27ccffd055&_uhb=1


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Having said that, i use one of these for my vectra c with out any problems

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Arcan-2-T...g_Moving_Equipment&hash=item43b571cf81&_uhb=1


----------



## Peadar_911 (Aug 15, 2012)

I just bought this one to use on my Vito van, seems like a good peice of kit. Also had a pair of 3 ton axle stands, total cost was £70.64 delivered.

Trolley Jack

Axle Stands


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks mate I like both of the Arcans but the last one is to expensive for my needs


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Peadar_911 said:


> I just bought this one to use on my Vito van, seems like a good peice of kit. Also had a pair of 3 ton axle stands, total cost was £70.64 delivered.
> 
> Trolley Jack
> 
> Axle Stands


Does the jack have a srew you need to undo to let the jack down


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Shinyvec said:


> Thanks mate I like both of the Arcans but the last one is to expensive for my needs


Fair enough, they have gone up a lot since i bought mine, i am sure i paid just over £100 delivered.


----------



## Peadar_911 (Aug 15, 2012)

Shinyvec said:


> Does the jack have a srew you need to undo to let the jack down


That's the only problem from your point of view, I don't have an issue with it. As stated above, I think you'll pay a lot more for one with the handle release.


----------



## rdoyle21 (Jul 15, 2011)

hey, i use that jack in college, very good but they are cheaper direct from Sealey.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Peadar_911 said:


> That's the only problem from your point of view, I don't have an issue with it. As stated above, I think you'll pay a lot more for one with the handle release.


Yes I know mate but I have had 2 jacks in the past where the screw valve over time has either rounded off or has been chewed up over time. This is why I am looking for a decent-ish one now while I have funds available. I have also found that the saddle is bigger on proper Garage Jacks compared to being rather small on the others and having to use wooden blocks to make a bigger footprint


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have arcan one myself.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Wolf-3-To..._Lifting_Moving_Equipment&hash=item564b285234

http://www.diy.com/nav/build/motori...ss-lifting/Torq-3-Tonne-Trolley-Jack-11377528

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3-TON-TRO..._Lifting_Moving_Equipment&hash=item2577fd8aa0


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

liam99 said:


> I have arcan one myself.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Wolf-3-To..._Lifting_Moving_Equipment&hash=item564b285234
> 
> http://www.diy.com/nav/build/motori...ss-lifting/Torq-3-Tonne-Trolley-Jack-11377528


The Wolf one looks good plus it has a foot peddle for quick lifts upto the jacking area. Made by Wolf so does that mean the paint will be protected with Hard:lol:body


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks guys looks like Ebay is going to be where I buy my Jack from, seems some good buys on there and earn Nector Points aswell, win win :thumb:


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

The ally arcan jack isn't that much in Costco

Think they're normally about £90 with the vat


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

You really don't need a 3 tonne jack unless you're planning to lift some serious metal.

A 1.5 - 2 T jack is more than enough for lifting one corner to remove a wheel, or even the whole front or back end.

Save some of your money to buy a set of axle stands; they may save your life :thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I have 4 Axle Stands already and always use them when the car is jacked up but I am thinking of getting some of the Ratchet type stands as mine is the old pin in hole type. For the type of Jack I am after there isnt really much difference in price compared to a 1.5T one so I might aswell get a 3T one and then I have the kit for just about anything really


----------



## Mikey444 (Aug 6, 2012)

Costco..!!

If you can yourself to costco mate £90 for a trolley jack that looks like it could hold up the Empire State building.

Besides if it breaks costco being costco you can take it right back..!!

Happy hunting..!!


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Ratchet axle stands are many times better than pin and hole ones and well worth the small investment, think I got mine off amazon.


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

You should be able to find a 3 tonne for about £90 all in if you can wait and pick an offer when there is one on. You could also buy a trolley jack crossbeam so you can lift two wheels at the same time. Very useful for about £30.
There are a few on e-bay.
Just saw this.http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Warrior-3..._Lifting_Moving_Equipment&hash=item2a25aacaac


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Currently bidding on a jack on Ebay so we will see what happens, but if it goes for to much I am tempted with the Sealy 3T jack with free 3T Ratchet Axle Stands, its right at the top of my budget but it should last me ages and parts like new seals etc will be easy to get hold of


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

We currently have the Clarke low entry Jack on special for £99.99 before DW discount incl Free delivery. :thumb:

Great piece of kit and lighter than most.

Alex


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I have looked at this and agree to it being a good bit of kit but I can get a 3T Sealy for this or less which to me seems better. Not faulting your price of gear, just looking for the best I can afford.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I have picked up my new Trolley Jack today and I have gone for a Clarke Strongarm 3T and Clarke Strongarm 3T Ratchet Axlestands. I bought them from Machine Mart as I had a VAT Free Voucher so its all cost me £103, its right at the top of my budget but its serious kit and weighs a ton. I opted for the Clarke for a few reasons, 1 The jack has the lowest saddle height and the highest compared to Sealey and Ebay China stuff. 2 I have a Machine Mart shop near me for problems and spares. 3 Vat Free Voucher made the kit just that little bit cheaper. I opted to collect as Fuel in Altrincham is far cheaper than my home town so I killed 2 birds with 1 stone and filled the tank.
I have just degreased all the stuff and put a coat of Hi Temp Sealent on them which should protect them, really happy with them and thanks to all for all your recommendations :thumb:


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

Shinyvec said:


> Very nice but I would be afraid of scratching it lol


They are really well made, as its anodized it doesn't scratch or mark.
And it's low enough to get under my car, which is very low!


----------

